# rear wheel removal with atom brake on 1979 schwinn spitfire 5



## blue6218 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good Morning, I just acquired a 1979 schwinn spitfire 5 with a rear atom brake and do not know how to remove the rear whell.  I do not want to damamge the brake or any components.  Also how do you clean a bike without washing off the silk screens and lettering?  Thanks for any info you can pass along...John


----------

